# Gaging interest, selling off



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, it looks like the worst is happening. Due to ill health I'm going to be leaving my job soon and will be moving back to my girlfriends parents, unless something miraculous happens within the next week. I'll be pretty much selling everything as I won't be working at all for a while.

There's no particular species I want to keep more than any other, I'm going to be upset to see them all go. This is a hard decision so I'd like to see these go to really good homes.

I have my rainbow boa with set up.

Whites with exo stand and large planted exo.

3 x 80x40x40 vivs on a chrome rack complete with misting system. One viv has 2 x leucomelas with one calling and another with 2 azureus. These are all heavily planted in classic Morgan Freeman style.

No idea on prices yet just seeing if anyone here would be interested as I know you lot. I guess I will sell parts separately.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep, it looks like the worst is happening. Due to ill health I'm going to be leaving my job soon and will be moving back to my girlfriends parents, unless something miraculous happens within the next week. I'll be pretty much selling everything as I won't be working at all for a while.
> 
> There's no particular species I want to keep more than any other, I'm going to be upset to see them all go. This is a hard decision so I'd like to see these go to really good homes.
> 
> ...


That absolutely sucks mate, I don't know what to say. Is there nobody that could look after them while you get sorted.

I can speak to Manda about the BRB. I've always wanted one anyway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I need the money aswell. I'll be living with Caroline's parents and her money. The least I can do is sell what I have and give her some cash. Didn't think I would be this gutted! 

Not really anywhere they can go, my Mum doesn't have the space for everything I have now.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need the money aswell. I'll be living with Caroline's parents and her money. The least I can do is sell what I have and give her some cash. Didn't think I would be this gutted!
> 
> Not really anywhere they can go, my Mum doesn't have the space for everything I have now.


I would be devastated, I don't think I could do it. I would have the azzies off you but I don't have room for the tank anywhere. I really hope you get something sorted.

Sorry Mate.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear that  Wish I had the space, or I'd have one of your dart vivs!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this bud. It's never pleasant when you fall out of work due to ill health, been there myself bud when I lost my career as a mental health nurse thanks to deteriorating health.

If you lose your job through due to ill health, make sure that your employer states this in writing. That way you can claim benefits from the off, where if you leave by your choice, or for disciplinary reasons, you lose a small fortune. Also, DO pay a visit to CAB to get a benafits check. People out of work for health reasons can claim differently than just job seekers, and if the health problem is a chronic long term one, then you may possibly be able to claim DLA also, which is a HUGE help.

As to your collection, I am quite certain you will find a willing home. Seems a few people are popping up these days who want predecorated vivs.

Good luck.

Ade


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you might have to sell everything  

We all know how much work you have put into your vivs.

I wish I had more room and I would take on your whites


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Sad days Mr Freeman, sad days :sad:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I know someone who might be interested in your whites, the only thing is that she lives up North and doesn't drive, I'll have to ask her what she thinks.
Also, how much would you want for Jason? I've just text Matt saying he can have him, as long as he doesn't take up any room in my corn rack :lol2: 
Sorry to hear you're having to do this though Morg, I can't even begin to imagine how crappy you must be feeling about it  I'm sure you'll be able to start again one day, and when you've got your own place again I'm sure we'd be able to sell Jason back to you again


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

AHHHHH MATE,oh dude that really sucks(Wise words from Ade),am blummin gutted for ya mate. Don't really know what to say,we knew your health has been tiresome but thought you were getting better not worse,very very sad,wish i had the space so we could help in some way ..but totally see why you need to sell,
gutted and best of luck with mending bro
best always
Stu& Shaz


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Really sorry to hear this bud. It's never pleasant when you fall out of work due to ill health, been there myself bud when I lost my career as a mental health nurse thanks to deteriorating health.
> 
> If you lose your job through due to ill health, make sure that your employer states this in writing. That way you can claim benefits from the off, where if you leave by your choice, or for disciplinary reasons, you lose a small fortune. Also, DO pay a visit to CAB to get a benafits check. People out of work for health reasons can claim differently than just job seekers, and if the health problem is a chronic long term one, then you may possibly be able to claim DLA also, which is a HUGE help.
> 
> ...


It's a chronic condition yes. I'll certainly ask if I can get something in writing, they've been good with my illness for the past 3 years so hopefully be ok.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh and thanks for the messages everyone.

I'm not leaving frogs for good, just seeing it as a break I suppose. I'm not leaving work straight away as we have a few months left renting this place so I have a while to sell everything. Thought I'd do it earlier rather than later and get it all out the way.

If anyone is interested in anything drop me a pm. In a week or so I'll probably stick something in the classifieds and on dendroworld.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I know someone who might be interested in your whites, the only thing is that she lives up North and doesn't drive, I'll have to ask her what she thinks.
> Also, how much would you want for Jason? I've just text Matt saying he can have him, as long as he doesn't take up any room in my corn rack :lol2:
> Sorry to hear you're having to do this though Morg, I can't even begin to imagine how crappy you must be feeling about it  I'm sure you'll be able to start again one day, and when you've got your own place again I'm sure we'd be able to sell Jason back to you again


For Jason and set up £100. 

It's a 64L rub, water bowl, two exo hides, heat mat and pulse prop stat, also well over 40 frozen mice. Jason was £95 alone, he's such a good feeder and easy to hold I think that's a good deal.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> For Jason and set up £100.
> 
> It's a 64L rub, water bowl, two exo hides, heat mat and pulse prop stat, also well over 40 frozen mice. Jason was £95 alone, he's such a good feeder and easy to hold I think that's a good deal.


Definitely a good deal, I'll get Matt to talk to you further about it


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

You should at least keep one of the frog tanks. You seriously can't give up everything! This makes me sad


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

andaroo said:


> You should at least keep one of the frog tanks. You seriously can't give up everything! This makes me sad


They'll be in our room and her parents sometimes work nightshifts, so I can't have frogs calling either day or night, and there's just no space.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry to hear this mate that proper sucks


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

bad luck buddy but just think of it as a chance to plan an amazing viv build when you get back into it


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> For Jason and set up £100.
> 
> It's a 64L rub, water bowl, two exo hides, heat mat and pulse prop stat, also well over 40 frozen mice. Jason was £95 alone, he's such a good feeder and easy to hold I think that's a good deal.


Hey Morg, I would definetely give you 100 for all of that and as manda said, once you have yourself sorted if you want you can buy him back. He will definitely have a good home here. When would you want to sell him?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Morg, I would definetely give you 100 for all of that and as manda said, once you have yourself sorted if you want you can buy him back. He will definitely have a good home here. When would you want to sell him?


Whenever is good for you. Would you come and pick him up? I might make you tea and biscuits.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Whenever is good for you. Would you come and pick him up? I might make you tea and biscuits.


Well I will be able to afford it next month, and yeah would come up and collect, tea and biscuits would be lovely.

He can be my birthday present to me from me.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

hi morgan very sad to here you news mate hope you will still be answering questions mate learnt alot off of you im also wondering how much you were after for the azerus and tank please mate and a price for all 3 please could you please pm me thanks


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan - Truly gutting news mate. I hope you guys get back on your feet and you start creating more slices of rainforest soon!

On another note - I may have to do the same thing soon. Not a nice feeling.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't like tea  I'll bring some Diet Coke.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They'll be in our room and her parents sometimes work nightshifts, so I can't have frogs calling either day or night, and there's just no space.


How about a bit of a compromise Morg? Use some of the money you make selling your other stuff to purchase and set up a simple 40cm cube, and house your Azureas in it? You seriously can't easily here them when they call, you have to practically have your ear next to them, at least that way you get to keep a small part of your collection.

It's not much I know, but it's something.

Ade


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear this mate, I'm gutted for you.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats good to hear Jason will be going to a good home.

How much would you be interested for the whites?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

repibabe said:


> hi morgan very sad to here you news mate hope you will still be answering questions mate learnt alot off of you im also wondering how much you were after for the azerus and tank please mate and a price for all 3 please could you please pm me thanks


I'll still be around, won't get rid of me that easily :gasp:

Pm coming.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Thats good to hear Jason will be going to a good home.
> 
> How much would you be interested for the whites?


With tank, 2 lighthoods and stand?

£130.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> How about a bit of a compromise Morg? Use some of the money you make selling your other stuff to purchase and set up a simple 40cm cube, and house your Azureas in it? You seriously can't easily here them when they call, you have to practically have your ear next to them, at least that way you get to keep a small part of your collection.
> 
> It's not much I know, but it's something.
> 
> Ade


I'm keeping my planted tank as it's only 6 gallons. 

I could do that but then I'd have the misting system and the flies everywhere. I could do that I suppose.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> On another note - I may have to do the same thing soon. Not a nice feeling.


 
How come?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> How come?


Potential loss of Job.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Potential loss of Job.


Ahh man that sucks. There's a third wave of redundancies here, I'm leaving if I don't get that, basically.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

hi morg just checking mate you got my messages as having a bit of trouble thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

repibabe said:


> hi morg just checking mate you got my messages as having a bit of trouble thanks


Literally just replied!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Rack sold :gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Rack sold :gasp:


Have you sold all three tanks with it as well :gasp:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Rack sold :gasp:


Result!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Indeed. The whole lot.

Snake's on hold for Matt.

Waiting for FallenAngel to come back to me on White's.

Bloody hell, didn't even put them up for sale yet! :lol2:
I'm still in shock. Can't believe they're all going. I might not let people in when they come to collect :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Indeed. The whole lot.
> 
> Snake's on hold for Matt.
> 
> ...


That is really quick, i am still gutted for you. Think thats the quickest i have seen things sell. It's because your tanks look awesome. 

Remember when you get yourself sorted, Jason will still behere for you to buy back if you still want to.

At least everything is going together, did you get a good price for the lot?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That is really quick, i am still gutted for you. Think thats the quickest i have seen things sell. It's because your tanks look awesome.
> 
> Remember when you get yourself sorted, Jason will still behere for you to buy back if you still want to.
> 
> At least everything is going together, did you get a good price for the lot?


I sold an external filter on an aquatics site in 3 mins flat last week. So not as fast as that! Yeah happy with the price.

Well Jason will be yours, so it's up to you.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I sold an external filter on an aquatics site in 3 mins flat last week. So not as fast as that! Yeah happy with the price.
> 
> Well Jason will be yours, so it's up to you.


Nice one, yeah I know he will be mine, but I know you really like him and I love brb's so it will be awesome to have him for a but but I would love for you to be able to have him back once you have yourself sorted.

Normally whole collections take a while to sell and people end up having to sell in parts. It's cause your tanks look amazing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww :flrt:

*Man hugs*


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, your tanks are great, and also you have solid knowledge and experience behind you- anyone on here knows your animals will be in excellent condition.

To echo whoever it was, get thee to a CAB or Advice centre to check out what benefits you may qualify for- at a guess you should at least get ESA (Employment Support Allowance) and probably DLA (Disability Living Allowance), but get an expert to fill in the forms with you; Both have very strict 'tick-box' requirements, and you don't want to miss out because you used the wrong phrase.

Of course, you may know all this already.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, your tanks are great, and also you have solid knowledge and experience behind you- anyone on here knows your animals will be in excellent condition.
> 
> To echo whoever it was, get thee to a CAB or Advice centre to check out what benefits you may qualify for- at a guess you should at least get ESA (Employment Support Allowance) and probably DLA (Disability Living Allowance), but get an expert to fill in the forms with you; Both have very strict 'tick-box' requirements, and you don't want to miss out because you used the wrong phrase.
> 
> Of course, you may know all this already.


I'm just going to charge people for my posts.

Sarcastic comment: 10p

Plant advice: 20p

Political commentary: 10p.

Condescending post: 30p.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm just going to charge people for my posts.
> 
> Sarcastic comment: 10p
> 
> ...


 I hope you didn't think I was being condescending?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, asked about the whites and got the no more animals lecture again :bash: 

Thats good that you have got homes for most already :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I hope you didn't think I was being condescending?


No you fish! :lol2:

They're the sort of posts I make.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Sorry, asked about the whites and got the no more animals lecture again :bash:
> 
> Thats good that you have got homes for most already :2thumb:


Was it that bloody door who told you that?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> No you fish! :lol2:
> 
> They're the sort of posts I make.


*Phew!*

Had me worried for a minute!


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

well looking forward to getting these now never been so excited if they ever have babies you will be more than welcome to some for free mate soooo exciteeddddd


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

One happy customer :lol2:


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

extremely


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Have they gone already? That was very quick. Bet getting all of that out your flat and into a vehicle was fun. Guessing it must have been a van?


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

no not gone just yet will b mine in 2 weeks counting down the days lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No not yet I'm not even home!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear you selling up mate - been there myself and its gutting but you can soon get started again when time is right.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i know how you feel morgan!, to put so much effort into the animals and then have something similar to what happened to me sucks for you mate.

i wish you all the best and good luck with your sale


----------

